# Edmonton Creepy Con, A Horror Con fused with Sci fi and Supernatural Oct 13- 15 2017



## admincreepy12 (Mar 28, 2017)

Creepycon is coming. This October, scream alongside horror’s biggest fans while enjoying the weekend of a lifetime. Bring your friends, and meet new ones while reveling in all things horror, supernatural and sci-fi. Do not miss the first gathering of it’s kind in Alberta, that is sure to set the precedent of the scariest weekend of all time.

Peruse the trade show for unique costumes, trinkets and toys. Enter your original movies in the film contest and share your creepy artistic genius with the world. Experience the latest in horror costumes and makeup at the fashion show. Show off your own costumes and makeup during the cosplay and costume contest. Learn the behind the scenes magic that make all your favorite effects come to life during demonstrations from industry experts. Meet your muses during speaker presentations and panel discussions. But most of all, spend a weekend embracing all things creepy with fellow horror enthusiasts.

For more info visit our website: creepycon dotcom
Or email us at info at creepycon dotcom


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow I will check this out!!!


----------

